# TPO antibody negative



## pandatx (Mar 27, 2013)

My endocrinologist just called with my most recent blood work. Free T3 high (5.6), Free T4 high (1.89), TSH undetectable. She did the TPO antibody test and it was negative. Would this mean that I do not have Graves? My RAIU test was 74.4%.

Confused.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

TPO is more associated with Hashi's, although certainly it is found with Graves. You usually start off with TSI when investigating Graves.


----------



## pandatx (Mar 27, 2013)

She didn't do that. She just did the TSH, Free T3, Free T4 and the RAIU 24 hour scan. But I have a second opinion at the end of the month and I'm going to insist on the TSI test. The first Endo just called in a RX for Methamazole for me but I dont' know if I should take it. I'm so confused. I have so many symptoms, plus the tests that I do already have....She wanted me to do the radioactive treatment but I'm not ready to make that kind of decision after only finding out 3 days ago.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

pandatx said:


> My endocrinologist just called with my most recent blood work. Free T3 high (5.6), Free T4 high (1.89), TSH undetectable. She did the TPO antibody test and it was negative. Would this mean that I do not have Graves? My RAIU test was 74.4%.
> 
> Confused.


The criteria for Graves' is as follows..............

The criteria for Graves' is clinical. You must exhibit..........goiter, exophthalmos, pretibial myxedema and thyrotoxicosis as per Dr. Robert Graves' of the 1800 era. 3 out of the 4 qualify.
(3 chapters) http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/graves-disease-and-the-manifestations-of-thyrotoxicosis/

http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/diagnosis-and-treatment-of-graves-disease/

Otherwise you are classified as hyperthyroid either because of Hashi's, the criteria for that being high TPO Ab and a grapelike appearance of the thyroid, both of which are "suggestive" because this is commonly seen in Hashi's with FNA (fine needle aspiration) confirming those suspicions "if" there are Hurthle Cells indigenous to Hashimoto's. Or because of cancer. We don't know which comes first, the hyperthyroid or the cancer. We just know that they are often found together.

Hope this clears it up for you.


----------



## pandatx (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh Andros, I feel so dumb but that doesn't clear it up for me. My mind is so frigging foggy I can't barely comprehend it. My symptoms (besides the bloodwork and the thyroid scan) are

Preference for cool temperature
Weight loss with increased appetite
Pain or irritation of eyes
Goiter
Dyspnea
Palpitations or pounding of the heart
sinus tachycardis
Increased frequency of stools
Decrease in menstrual flow;
Fatigue
Weakness, Tremor
Occasional bursitis
Nervousness, irritability
Emotional liability
Insomnia 
Thinning of hair, 
Loss of curl in hair
Increased perspiration
Change in texture of skin and nails
Family history of any thyroid disease, especially Graves' disease (my mother and brother)

Hyperkinetic behavior, thought, and speech
Restlessness
extraocular muscle weakness
Decreased visual acuity, 
Goiter
Tachypnea on exertion
Tachycardia, overactive heart, widened pulse pressure, and bounding pulse
Tremor
Objective muscle wasting and weakness
Quickened and hypermetric reflexes
Emotional liability
Fine, warm, moist skin

I do not (yet and am praying not to get) have the bulging eyes. But my eyes are dry, scratchy, irritated, poor night vision, achy.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Not every Gravester gets the eye involvement, so don't borrow trouble on that, just yet. I had the surgery and for the most part the symptoms are gone. My hair which one was really curly goes through periods of wavy or flat but no more curl. I was so glad not to have mood swings anymore, they were scary.


----------



## pandatx (Mar 27, 2013)

the hair thing is so weird! I have really curly hair too, but lately its been finer and won't curl. just sort of wavy-ish.


----------

